# Deciphering B12 VIN numbers



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

Hello everyone!
Here's a newbie question....

How do you decipher NISSAN's VIN numbers?  

Is there a link to a site that anyone can share??? I did a search within this forum but had gotten no luck. So... Holla back

-7RIpp


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

This is for Sentras

http://www.sentra.net/tech/gen-vin.php?

What are you trying to find out about the car???


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

I have just been given an 87 sentra 2DR with 65K original miles (This car was my aunt's weekend driver). I am now trying to decipher it's trim level. It has a 5spd manual tranny carbureated and no tach meter. I'm not even sure if they where categorized by trim level.

any info would be great! Thanks.

-7Ripp


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah there are different trim levels, but they were all carbed and didn't have a tach. Does it have A/C, or P/S???


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

no P/S nor A/C its a workout to parallel park and i will loose weight during summer next year. I think it might be the base level but I'm not sure. btw, what are the trim levels for this year anyways?

thanks.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Probably base model if it doesn't have any markings on it, espcially if it doesn't have P/S.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks for all your input RB! 

Now it's off to searching for info on putting an a/c unit before next summer. Hopefully someone has posted this question before.

peace.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Don't bother with the A/C. My car has it and I don't bother using it because the car can barely move when the A/C is on. The max speed is about 70-75 MPH


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

Yeah, I never use A/C either. It doesn't get that hot in New York anyway, right.


----------



## 7RIPP3R (Sep 27, 2002)

jazziz said:


> *Yeah, I never use A/C either. It doesn't get that hot in New York anyway, right. *


well... we've had a few heatwaves and it does get a bit uncomfortable during the summer time in the city. (all that concrete stores a lot of heat). But summer is a long ways away. the a/c install -if i decide to go with it- will have to wait till spring. I've switched over to modifiyingmy carb intake. read a few threads about it, looks like i will have to be creative.


----------

